# Good Cigarillos or Mini Cigars



## Hick727 (Feb 21, 2010)

I want some really good Mini Cigars. Like the ones Clint Eastwood smoked in "For a Few Dollars More" and "The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly" :cowboyic9:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Never seen those movies... not sure what you mean...

These? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-sell-trade-wts/267874-shorties.html

I really like the Partagas Black Prontos and CAO MX2 Daggers


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

Clints Cigars makes a replica of those old Clint Eastwood smokes... I recently ordered a few, but haven't tried them yet... They look super cool.

Clints Cigars are a cigar aficionado's fine handmade cigar.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Padron Corticos are great!

Also I found this a while ago searching the net for the same thing.

Clint Eastwood said in a recent interview that he brought the cigars from the US & they were called "Virginians" & described them as a strong smoke that put him in a foul mood. He liked them cause the were long & skinny & he would chop them into thirds to fit in his pocket.

Traditional Toscani dry cured cigars (in the vein of DeNobili's) were my guess for a long time due to it being shot in Italy, but alas, this is not the case.

It has long been speculated that what he was smoking was the nub of a Marsh Wheeling cigar ( Marsh Wheeling Stogies ) which is probably the most period accurate smoke that you can still buy. They are a 7" x 34 ring smoke & can be considered hearty in comparison to other smokes of it's ilk.

I believe that Clint's "Virginian" brand smoke was any one of the million different Marsh Wheeling style knock off brands that was available in the 1960's. I can't find a google reference for it, so I am sure the brand is long dead & gone, but Wheeling's still exist if you want the experience.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

A close relative to what I found look like those cigars are Villager Chicos series, they have em in both maduro and natural. For any of those classic looking smokes I suggest anything thats fire-cured. Since at the time these cigars didnt need to be humidified and were able to stand the heat of the desert and were made to be durable.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

One of the problems with these smaller cigars is their lack of quality. Most are made by machine (or bunched by machine) and use inferior tobacco and even scraps of tobacco that wind up on the factory floor. Another issue is price, the handmade small cigars are actually pretty pricey because you are paying for the human labor that goes into making them.

So I am going to take a plunge here and make a recommendation: Buy a corn cob pipe and start smoking! Pipe tobacco is much better quality than these small cigars and it is pretty inexpensive in comparison. Something else to add to the plus column is that you can control the amount of pipe tobacco you use and with a pipe, you can put it down and come back to it later and relight it. What cigar can offer an experience like that!

BTW, I love my cigars! I am just taking up the pipe for those times when time is a factor.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Usually, I'll never suggest smoking a Macanudo, but Macanudo Ascots are great short smokes. Much more flavor than the big ones. 

Also, Astral makes a mini called a Favorito/a, depending on what vendor you buy from. They go for about $6 for a tin of 10 on cbid, and are a great mild, creamy smoke. 

Aside from that, I think I'm going to go pick up some dry-cured Toscani-style stogies at my local CVS tonight...just out of curiosity. I bought a pack of Parodi Amenzattis, way back when I didn't know what a dry-cured was, and threw them out without even smoking them. I figure they might be decent with cheap beer.


----------



## popoplop2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

Justy P said:


> Clints Cigars makes a replica of those old Clint Eastwood smokes... I recently ordered a few, but haven't tried them yet... They look super cool.
> 
> i am interested in these cigars. please let me know how they are. i put out a post a while back and got no feedback. if you have a chance please let me know


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

popoplop2000 said:


> i am interested in these cigars. please let me know how they are. i put out a post a while back and got no feedback. if you have a chance please let me know


I will definitely do that. :smoke:


----------



## popoplop2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

Justy P said:


> I will definitely do that. :smoke:


thanks

i put a post a while back and got no good reply. most thought i was talking about Clint Eastwood. They look interesting. i like the quick smokes.


----------



## KoreyAusTex (Sep 12, 2020)

They were Marsh Wheeling Virginian Maduro Cigarillos.


----------

